# Bluegrass Music



## pknngrn (Sep 26, 2009)

anybody fans of bluegrass music? i know it doesn't win many popularity contest, but its a style of music full of talent.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 26, 2009)

pknngrn said:


> anybody fans of bluegrass music? i know it doesn't win many popularity contest, but its a style of music full of talent.


i love bluegrass, well atleast jam bluegrass...i'm all about Yonder mountain string band...what do you think of them? or are you strictly down home on the farm bluegrass, lol???


----------



## hippietoker18 (Sep 27, 2009)

i dont listen to that much of it i just mainly play it on the guitar......pretty cool genre though. 
jerry garcia has some pretty sweet bluegrass tunes check them out


----------



## sideburnsnbellbottems67 (Oct 10, 2009)

hippietoker18 said:


> i dont listen to that much of it i just mainly play it on the guitar......pretty cool genre though.
> jerry garcia has some pretty sweet bluegrass tunes check them out


I've played the banjo on and off for a couple of years, and while i love the music, i can't listen to the "hardcore bluegrass" while high. just something about the twang i suppose haha


----------



## conwaytwitty (Oct 10, 2009)

you should check out banjerdan and jb beverley and the wayward drifters 

jimmy martin is my all time favorite though


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2009)

Both of the public stations play bluegrass ALL DAY on the weekends. I used to like it but after hearing so much of it on the weekends, it started getting a little played out.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 12, 2009)

hayseed dixie... best bluegrass band ever 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V_fODduUkk4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V_fODduUkk4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## cool14001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I get this close to bluegrass in my CD player:

Yonder Mountain String Band
Old Crow Medicine Show
Bela Fleck

Live Bluegrass is always a fun time.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I would be remiss if I didn't first pay homage to the two guys who really started my love for Bluegrass music. 
Scruggs is fine tuning that Banjo the whole time he's playing it....  Why stop?...just do it on the fly!!

[youtube]Yiqpk4aX828[/youtube]


----------



## Gimme Wafflez (Nov 5, 2009)

check out: Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver

solid tunes


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep Yonder Mtn. is dope. Anyone listen to Hot Buttered Rum? I just got their new album Limbs Akimbo and it is some dank ass shit.


----------



## theycallmeoj (Nov 7, 2009)

I listen to a fair amount of bluegrass and love it even more live. Not an all day listener, but i listen to music basically 24-7 and bluegrass is a great way to relax on the porch with a good drink and a joint.

I've always loved the different instruments used and the sound they produce. I love violins and mandolins.


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't be talking about bluegrass unless you mention Split Lip Rayfield....One of the best live bands I have ever had the pleasure to see. They are a hard rockin-high energy band out of Lawrence Kansas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2kDDkRyf6o


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

This is such a bad ass tune... 



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Su06XlGI-w8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Su06XlGI-w8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## BrettCharlyns (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the whining gospel slow bluegrass but, I love the faster heavy picking style ie. Foggy mountain breakdown et al. Doc Watson, Earl Scruggs, Jimmy Martin to name a few. Old Crow Medicine Show and Yonder MSB fantastic as well. I'm from the mountains in the southeast so its in my blood though I have no musical talent or taste (my other favorite genre is hardcore punk-Crack Rock Steady!)


----------



## erice73 (Nov 18, 2009)

BrettCharlyns said:


> I'm not a big fan of the whining gospel slow bluegrass but, I love the faster heavy picking style ie. Foggy mountain breakdown et al. Doc Watson, Earl Scruggs, Jimmy Martin to name a few. Old Crow Medicine Show and Yonder MSB fantastic as well. I'm from the mountains in the southeast so its in my blood though I have no musical talent or taste (my other favorite genre is hardcore punk-Crack Rock Steady!)


 ymsb rocks, check out some New Grass Revival they put it on and go to live music archives and check out the Almost Acoustic Band the do a bluegrass reggae thing thats awsome


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 18, 2009)

woooohooooo!! 




nothin like drinkin shine n listenin to some good live bluegrass.





[youtube]0pWnZFrdQFE[/youtube]


----------



## 2much (Nov 19, 2009)

my favorite b/g is tony rice


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 19, 2009)

[youtube]zJcXvRBTTKw[/youtube]



Best bluegreasss band on the PLANET! : HOT BUTTERED RUM!!!


wooo hoooo!


----------



## Rippedvanwinkle77 (Nov 21, 2009)

trampled by turtles, and the johnson family band check them out


----------



## 2much (Nov 24, 2009)

Added to 
Quicklist3:05toney rice, old home place


----------



## 2much (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you might enjoy this.

[youtube]-AihaGy_Om0[/youtube]


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, I found a Bluegrass thread on here. I was afraid to start one.

[youtube]NhiOaSWuFjU[/youtube]

I think I know Conway Twitty.


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 2, 2010)

[youtube]XbeBRvCO7cw[/youtube]


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 2, 2010)

[youtube]Nk9vhhGyRyo[/youtube]


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 3, 2010)

[youtube]9wKQYIload0[/youtube]


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 3, 2010)

[youtube]ETVlu5yqFHk[/youtube]


----------



## DaveyDoom (Jan 3, 2010)

[youtube]9s3_1OcFSHQ[/youtube]


----------



## Marktwang (Nov 28, 2010)

bluegrass is my dirty little secret. not really a big fan of the current 'NASH GRASS' scene, but i can dig just about anything. hot rize, hartford, yonder, del mccoury band, rice, greensky..... just to name a few. i love me a bluegrass festy


----------



## kindone (Nov 28, 2010)

Greensky Bluegrass = the finest in todays music


----------



## pilgram (Nov 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;S0DNQYXRF-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DNQYXRF-4[/video] bluegrass festivals are full of homegrown and homebrew


----------



## pilgram (Dec 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;lSSoDy270bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSSoDy270bo[/video]this whole album is great


----------



## emilyblunt (Dec 6, 2010)

Bluegrass music is the best. The musics relaxing and the musicians are extremely talented.


----------



## DocSwoop (Dec 6, 2010)

Check this joint out. So ill.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IJzqe5wr_4

Punch Brothers- Sometimes.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 6, 2010)

cool14001 said:


> I get this close to bluegrass in my CD player:
> 
> Yonder Mountain String Band
> Old Crow Medicine Show
> ...


Me too! Add Railroad Earth to that list and Hot Buttered Rum



Cloud City said:


> Yep Yonder Mtn. is dope. Anyone listen to Hot Buttered Rum? I just got their new album Limbs Akimbo and it is some dank ass shit.


Saw them in San Diego with Railroad Earth and at the Greek in Berkeley with RRE and The String Cheese Incident...which bust out a hot bluegrass set









Rippedvanwinkle77 said:


> trampled by turtles, and the johnson family band check them out


 Saw Trampled by Turtles and Green Sky with Railroad Earth at the Joshua Tree Music Festival with about 60-100 others

If you have not checked out Railroad Earth (although not Bluegrass but "Americana")...if you at all like Jam type grass...these guys will be the best band you've never seen! They are finally coming to SoCal again!!!

[youtube]PlMPYZNaTBU[/youtube]
[youtube]N9du7_C3IOw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 6, 2010)

Couldn't help myself...A Cluster Pluck!

[youtube]oQSHHt3fQbM[/youtube]


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep love it and live it. I've been pickin the banjo for about 9 years now. Sex Drugs Flatt and Scruggs!


----------



## heir proctor (Jan 4, 2011)

If you like OCMS I would recommend Trampled by Turtles. Also, everybody needs to listen to Tea Leaf Green. Garden part III!


----------

